
Azure Digital Twins - jonbaer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/digital-twins/about-digital-twins
======
speedgoose
I work in IoT and I have no idea how Azure Digital Twins can be helpful. This
is too much advertising talk and not technical enough.

